# Bathroom cups



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

I figure most of you use a porcelain cup in a Brooks Brothers cozy and keep a Faberge egg in it when not in use but for those who use paper, do you think the 5 oz cups are appropriate for a bathroom or do you choose 3 oz? I find that too much water splashes out of the 3 oz cups. I like to keep the water going strong and use 5oz cups. My rinsing technique includes tilting my head and pouring water over my lips to rinse off the toothpaste and a the 3oz cups make this more difficult.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Before I leave, brush my teeth with a bottle of Jack.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

smmrfld said:


> ...a bottle of Jack.


It makes for a good aftershave too.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> It makes for a good aftershave too.


And serves as a suitable alternative for the aspirin bottle as well (although there is a bit of controversy as to whether or not it's the cause or cure for headaches).


----------



## GatorFL (May 13, 2013)

Who needs a Dixie cup? I just get a drink out of the faucet.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

GatorFL said:


> Who needs a Dixie cup? I just get a drink out of the faucet.


Yes. To be honest, a cupped hand serves the pupose for end of day rituals just as well, and is much better for the environment (& wallet).


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Several years ago my back went out a couple of times from the bend and twist necessary to do that straight from the faucet. I still do it once every morning but I hold the sink more firmly and don't twist as much. I don't want to risk doing it more often.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I do not drink water. 

Water is for washing things.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

justonemore said:


> And serves as a suitable alternative for the aspirin bottle as well (although there is a bit of controversy as to whether or not it's the cause or cure for headaches).


We should run a clinical trial to definitively find the answer.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaver said:


> I do not drink water.
> 
> Water is for washing things.


May I enquire as to how you stay hydrated?


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> We should run a clinical trial to definitively find the answer.


Agreed. LOL.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

justonemore said:


> Agreed. LOL.


I'll start the pilot study in about 6 hours...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

justonemore said:


> May I enquire as to how you stay hydrated?


I have almost never experienced the sensation of thirst.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

It's probably a photosynthesis thing from his green vest.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I do not drink water.
> 
> Water is for washing things.


Several glasses before retiring are a sovereign remedy against hangover.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Langham said:


> Several glasses before retiring are a sovereign remedy against hangover.


If only.

After a good night out, it is straight to the pharmacy to buy Pedialyte and then some smoked salmon Eggs Benedict.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> Several glasses before retiring are a sovereign remedy against hangover.


As is a quick 'eye-opener' upon awaking. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Langham said:


> Several glasses before retiring are a sovereign remedy against hangover.


I thought the remedy was a cheeseburger and a huge plate of hashbrowns at Waffle House immediately after last call.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I thought the remedy was a cheeseburger and a huge plate of hashbrowns at Waffle House immediately after last call.


I have experimented with various inadvisable menu choices, but not cheeseburger. Here it is very often some variety of vindaloo, taken really just as a means of speeding up the inevitable gastric consequences of seriously excessive drink consumption.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Langham said:


> I have experimented with various inadvisable menu choices, but not cheeseburger. Here it is very often some variety of vindaloo, taken really just as a means of speeding up the inevitable gastric consequences of seriously excessive drink consumption.


"Inevitable gastric consequences"

Reminds me of college. Why do I look back fondly?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, if Waffle House is an option, a 4AM All Star with bacon, scattered, smothered, covered, and peppered. Far better than a few glasses of water.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> I do not drink water.
> 
> Water is for washing things.


Then what do you drink?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> I have almost never experienced the sensation of thirst.


you've never been thirsty? How is that possible?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I just use regular plastic bathroom cups.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> you've never been thirsty? How is that possible?


It is a mystery, but I do not suffer from any of the normally associated health problems. Old Shaver is as fit as the proverbial fiddle. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Howard said:


> you've never been thirsty? How is that possible?


Shaver is on a strict regimen of single malts, salmon, and goulash. He's never even had the sniffles.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I would never keep a cup permanently in the bathroom. Particulate waste, including feces, can become airborne during flushing and settle on all surfaces.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

That's why the Brooks Brothers cozy and Faberge egg are so important.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Pentheos said:


> Particulate waste, including feces, can become airborne during flushing and settle on all surfaces.


This is a hellish idea. In all properly designed houses, lavatories should be in a separate room to the hand basin, bath etc, otherwise it will end up like the Augean stables.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The downstairs powder room is for #1 only.

The upstairs foyer powder room is for #2 only.

The Master Bath is for showering and brushing up only.

Problem solved!!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Langham said:


> This is a hellish idea. In all properly designed houses, lavatories should be in a separate room to the hand basin, bath etc, otherwise it will end up like the Augean stables.


I think more often than not, at least in America, outside of the master suite, everything is typically contained in one room - lavatory, basin, shower, and all.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Tilton said:


> I think more often than not, at least in America, outside of the master suite, everything is typically contained in one room - lavatory, basin, shower, and all.


That typically is the scheme both here and in Europe too, at least in modern houses. I live in quite an old house, so that anything in any sense lavatorial was added on as an afterthought, here and there, once plumbing had been thought of. One of the WCs is accessed from the garden even, but they all fortunately are quite separate from all drinking facilities.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Meanwhile in the Far East, it seems there is little squeamishness over lavatorial juxtaposition with eating and drinking.










https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/...themed-restaurant-chain-in-China.html?image=9


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought it was Confucious that say,

"Don't **** where you eat!!"

I could be Wong...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> It is a mystery, but I do not suffer from any of the normally associated health problems. Old Shaver is as fit as the proverbial fiddle. :thumbs-up:


So what do you do when you want a drink?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Pentheos said:


> I would never keep a cup permanently in the bathroom. Particulate waste, including feces, can become airborne during flushing and settle on all surfaces.


try to keep the cup and sink away from the toilet.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> So what do you do when you want a drink?


Pop the cork on a bottle of single malt.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Langham said:


> Meanwhile in the Far East, it seems there is little squeamishness over lavatorial juxtaposition with eating and drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what if they really need to use the toilet?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Pop the cork on a bottle of single malt.


malt? that doesn't make you thirsty. What I drink is soda and water.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Tilton said:


> Oh, if Waffle House is an option, a 4AM All Star with bacon, scattered, smothered, covered, and peppered. Far better than a few glasses of water.


Amen Brother.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Shaver said:


> I have almost never experienced the sensation of thirst.


Shaver, This is additional proof that you're a very special man.

Have you made arrangements to donate your body to medical science?


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, they can use you as a surgical sponge.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

This talk about bourbon, and single malt, makes me feel thirsty.

When I'm very thirsty, I pour a glass of American rye whiskey, on the rocks.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ On the rocks!?! :eek2:

Whenever a waiter suggests 'on the rocks?' to me I give him a hard stare which is generally sufficient to indicate my negative response.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Shaver said:


> ^ On the rocks!?! :eek2:
> 
> Whenever a waiter suggests 'on the rocks?' to me I give him a hard stare which is generally sufficient to indicate my negative response.


I would hate to be the waiter on the receiving end of The Look.

To each his own. For me, I prefer both scotch and bourbon with a splash of water or some ice. However, I will say the pic of the glass of rye has a little too much ice for my taste. My gosh, it looks like a cherry coke.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Langham said:


> Several glasses before retiring are a sovereign remedy against hangover.


Active Yeast? An interesting approach that prevents drunkenness and possibly hangovers(?):

https://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/drink-night-without-getting-drunk-212500989.html


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Active Yeast? An interesting approach that prevents drunkenness and possibly hangovers(?):
> 
> https://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/drink-night-without-getting-drunk-212500989.html


Yes, it's interesting - but I'm not sure I would want to miss out on the lure of gentle intoxication when I drink. I don't mean drunkenness, which I emphatically dislike and avoid, just the more pleasant, convivial stage that comes earlier.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Stubbly said:


> This talk about bourbon, and single malt, makes me feel thirsty.
> 
> When I'm very thirsty, I pour a glass of American rye whiskey, on the rocks.


That'll make you want to drink more.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Shaver said:


> ^ On the rocks!?!
> 
> Whenever a waiter suggests 'on the rocks?' to me I give him a hard stare which is generally sufficient to indicate my negative response.





Snow Hill Pond said:


> I would hate to be the waiter on the receiving end of The Look.


I'm well acquainted with The Look.

However, my wife has not needed to use The Look for many years. She issues a lesser "warning look" that is more than sufficient to drop a rhinoceros at 100 yards.



Snow Hill Pond said:


> To each his own. For me, I prefer both scotch and bourbon with a splash of water or some ice. However, I will say the pic of the glass of rye has a little too much ice for my taste. My gosh, it looks like a cherry coke.


The cherry is sinful. One of friends drinks Jack & Coke. Just the thought of violating good whiskey with Coke makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Bohan (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll have a Pepsi Wild Cherry, as flat as possible. I never liked regular soda or alcohol.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bohan said:


> I'll have a Pepsi Wild Cherry, as flat as possible. I never liked regular soda or alcohol.


I like Cherry Coke.


----------

